# Feeling bad vibes and hostility from everyone?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd like to think I'm being paranoid, but I swear it absolutely feels like everyone hates me everywhere I go. The way people seem to talk to me and react to me just confirms this.

Whenever someone talks to me, it seems as if they are trying to start an argument. I always feel like I am a few disagreeable words away from getting smacked in the face. 

People also react to me with disdain where ever I am. When I walk into class, everyone has a shocked look on their face as if a slime covered monster just barged in. It's the same thing at work and in public. People gives me dirty looks, roll there eyes at me, or intentionally move away to avoid being near me. People also get quiet when I'm near as if they can't talk around me or something. Whenever someone has no choice but to be in my presence, I can just feel their discomfort and their itchiness to get away from me.

I've really been trying hard to be more friendly towards people and to be less serious and monotoned, but it's not working. It's overwhelming to get those feelings from everyone and It's really depressing to feel so rejected, and to know that they would actually be happier and feel more comfortable if I wasn't around.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe you are experiencing a mood swing.  I know when I have a downswing in mood, it can seem like it's everything outside of me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Interesting.

I have this same problem. Being friendly seemed to help though (It's hard to do very long...I'm going to die of anxiety haha). I _do_ have an angry resting face.

Well, you probably ARE actually paranoid, because most of those people have no reason to be hostile towards you. Strangers definitely have no reason, unless you're somehow reacting badly towards them (and you're probably not).

I wish I had some good advice for you. I just wanted to speak up, 'cause I'm there every day of my life. 

Take care!


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay I'm about to nerd out large right now because I get this a lot and think way too much about it.

There's a story called Forever Overhead by David Foster Wallace where the main character is waiting in line for a diving board at a pool and he writes "You are in line. Look around. Look bored. Few talk in the line. Everyone seems by himself. Most look at the ladder, look bored. You almost all have crossed arms, chilled by a late dry rising wind on the constellations of blue-clean chlorine beads that cover your backs and shoulders. It seems impossible that everybody could really be this bored."

I think we train ourselves to the supposed monotony of life and it's really alienating. So everyone keeps stone faced and it can look like they're directing their angst or frustration at you, but it's probably general upset or the idea that "maybe I _should_ be stone faced." Life is very complex and we're surrounded by people we barely know and barely talk to (in a way, that reassures that people are upset with us because no one is talking or sharing), so it's (i guess) natural to hide our feelings away and protect them, but it's also easy to accentuate the negative.

That story is a coming of age about a 13 year old, but as a person in her early 20s, we're also coming of age (I think everyone is who hasn't become stale and stopped developing themselves) and our age group has a hard time of keeping an amicable environment (especially at a university where everyone is of the same age group and equally confused at how to live). I found that was a huge factor in how approachable/open people are.

So, I've realized that I like to meet people where they are, and if I sense that people are upset, I stay in my hole and be as quick as possible while scared that everyone hares me, and that doesn't make for a good interaction. I think the trick is to participate in the interaction more and to know that they'll be affected by your actions.. So I've tried to become friendlier too, and this is also good because it lets my brain work to think how can I engage with people in a way that I don't overstep my boundaries and don't open myself up too much and also am not an empty smile floating about. For me it's trying to put a smile on someones face without trying to become friends with them lol

It's that or act like an ******* enough so that their reactions might match your behavior :b And worse case scenario is that a few people are judging you but their negativity can't speak to who you actually are


----------



## archenemy (Jan 17, 2014)

*same here*

I experience all this. And i experience strangers being hostile towards me all the time. Ive started just avoiding eye contact with all people in public. Im just done.


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome to my world


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i would say maybe just try to keep a slight smile on your face when youre in public. like not a creepy one lol...just a barely there one. it makes you seem not so unapproachable.

i kind of have to do this because my lips are like naturally down turned, so it makes it seem as if im sad or mad all the time. its pretty annoying to have to do that, but it works


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes I get this too. Then I feel like I am on top of the world and then back to feeling like everyone wants me dead. It's quite the flip. Also hard to manage.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

time for an atypical antipsychotic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> time for an atypical antipsychotic.


 I'm not bipolar or suffering psychosis. This is a symptom of my SA and the negative thought patterns it creates. Along with a long history of peer rejection and bullying which has damaged my psyche and made it extremely difficult to trust others.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm not bipolar or suffering psychosis. This is a symptom of my SA and the negative thought patterns it creates. Along with a long history of peer rejection and bullying which has damaged my psyche and made it extremely difficult to trust others.


the atypicals are used for a variety of reasons to treat a variety of disorders and a variety of associated symptoms - much akin to the antidepressants. it could be a symptom of sa or it could be a symptom of the personality disorder from which you suffer from. whatever, though. treat the symptom not the label and treat it with whatever works most effectively. an atypical may be warranted in your case.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> the atypicals are used for a variety of reasons to treat a variety of disorders and a variety of associated symptoms - much akin to the antidepressants. it could be a symptom of sa or it could be a symptom of the personality disorder from which you suffer from. whatever, though. treat the symptom not the label and treat it with whatever works most effectively. an atypical may be warranted in your case.


I've taken atypicals before. Lithium, Seroguel, and Depokote when I was a human guinea pig during my teenage years and I had no say in my treatment ( I have a step-mother that is completely out of her mind and she would use gaslighting to try and make me feel like I was the crazy one. She would often lie to my psychiatrsts and make up completely false symptoms that I seemed to be experiencing. Long story short, she was committed to a mental institution last month after having a psychotic breakdown and assaulting a police officer.) As far as the personality disorder is concerned, that is no longer my diagnosis. I was diagnosed with a personality disorder by Dr. Hackett after only talking to him for no more than 2 minutes. I was slapped with a diagnosis, given a script, and rushed out of his office, simply because he is lazy and doesn't want to do his job.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I've taken atypicals before. Lithium, Seroguel, and Depokote when I was a human guinea pig during my teenage years and I had no say in my treatment ( I have a step-mother that is completely out of her mind and she would use gaslighting to try and make me feel like I was the crazy one. She would often lie to my psychiatrsts and make up completely false symptoms that I seemed to be experiencing. Long story short, she was committed to a mental institution last month after having a psychotic breakdown and assaulting a police officer.) As far as the personality disorder is concerned, that is no longer my diagnosis. I was diagnosed with a personality disorder by Dr. Hackett after only talking to him for no more than 2 minutes. I was slapped with a diagnosis, given a script, and rushed out of his office, simply because he is lazy and doesn't want to do his job.


lithium and depakote are not atypicals. only seroquel is and depending on dosage, it's really only a sedative antihistamine for many who are prescribed the drug for sleep and/or anxiety-spectrum disorders.

again, it doesn't matter the diagnosis. treat the symptoms and not the label with whatever medication and/or therapy method is most efficacious.


----------



## Blueshad (Mar 25, 2014)

I experience this everyday too. I think people are more on edge these days because of the economy. And there are some people who don't realize that they give off a negative vibe. I just keep looking forward if I'm walking or driving.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Try growing a beard, or try cutting your hair, change it's color, I guarantee, people will look at you differently.

Do something absolutely ridiculous with your look. I've done that before, gone the freak show route and surprisingly people don't give the nasty stares one might assume, but instead they are a little more cautious at how they look at you. Only my opinion.

It is a very superficial world, and we all make snap decision first impression judgements all the time.

That's the way we as human beings work. That's the truth.

I get the nasty looks every now and then as well. I've also made superficial changes in the way I've looked and received warm welcomes from entirely different audiences.

Don't you think it's funny, the more plastique a person looks, the greater mass appeal they have with others? The more distinct a person looks, the more attractive they are to certain groups?



RelinquishedHell said:


> I've really been trying hard to be more friendly towards people and to be less serious and monotoned, but it's not working. It's overwhelming to get those feelings from everyone and It's really depressing to feel so rejected, and to know that they would actually be happier and feel more comfortable if I wasn't around.


Well, for the love of God, your awareness and mental alertness is no reason to go on drugs, or any of that.

Exercise the mental acuity a little, flex the mental dexterity and play ball as the rest of the world does, in the facade they claim is "real".



RelinquishedHell said:


> As far as the personality disorder is concerned, that is no longer my diagnosis. I was diagnosed with a personality disorder by Dr. Hackett after only talking to him for no more than 2 minutes. I was slapped with a diagnosis, given a script, and rushed out of his office, simply because he is lazy and doesn't want to do his job.


Some of them are experts, it's multiple choice questions with them. Someone wants a problem, and they hand it to them. That's how business works. You can clearly see the difference between business and "care", right?

But yeah, who says a disorder is a problem than needs fixing?

Certainly it does not. You are who you are, and the more you accept that your "disorder" against everyone else's "order" is no curse but rather a blessing in disguise and something you might capitalize on.

For every person with a "disorder", there are thousands of others who are in the same "order" as you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> Try growing a beard


Ahh hem.


----------



## DefeatSAD (Sep 25, 2013)

It's irresponsible to tell this guy he needs an antipsychotic. I've been on a couple of antipsychotics and not one of them was pleasant. I used to be an athlete and now I'm overweight and have trouble moving. This is not a pleasant life to live. On the flip side, it can be very helpful, but if you can work your way out of it through CBT or something that would be ideal, but I don't know how bad it is for you. I know I had these feelings often and I found that they go away with the depression.


----------



## anxietysux9 (Mar 25, 2014)

I get that **** to you just gotta get in a not give a **** mindset man


----------

